
Stan Lee, Superhero of Marvel Comics, Dies at 95 - Amorymeltzer
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/12/obituaries/stan-lee-dead.html
======
altec3
Do news outlets have these sorts of articles queued up when someone starts
getting old? Or do the journalists just scramble and get a story together in a
matter of hours?

~~~
tiernano
They have them queued. There has been a few were they went out too quick. But
in this case, fuck. Knew it was going to happen one day, but still... fuck...

~~~
donohoe
This is correct. They write them, often years, in advance.

